# Jason Kidd's Delay of Game? Blame the Mavs...



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban, who has a bit of a championship-history with Jason Kidd, could not stand on the sidelines without offering his own take on the admirable (if goofball) move. On Friday night, via his YouTube page, Cuban posted a clip of former Mavericks assistant coach Del Harris pulling the same move while a member of the Chicago Bulls coaching staff – against Kidd’s Maverick team. Harris was a longtime Dallas assistant, one that worked with Kidd for years, and the irony of Harris pulling the stunt while Kidd (then a Mavericks point guard) complaining to the refs was not lost on Mark.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/mark-cuban-reveals-jason-kidd-inspiration-behind-spilled-011507132--nba.html


----------

